# Saudi Arabia DTMF CallerID on Asterisk



## مبرمج ويب (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الأعزاء
تواجهني مشكلة إظهار الرقم على سيرفر Asterisk 1.6.2.13
و بإستخدام Dahdi 2.2.3

المشكلة ان نظام إظهار الرقم في السعودية هو نظام DTMF
و طريقته هي إرسال رقم المتصل قبل نغمة الرنين الأولى/نبضة الإتصال الأولى

و تأكدت من ذلك عن طريق تسجيل الخط في حالة idle إلى ان انتهيت من الإتصال
ثم بعمل DTMF decode للتسجيل
امكنني إظهار رقم المتصل
و يمكنني عمل سكريبت بإظهار الرقم و تسجيله في قاعدة البيانات cdr

لكن ايضا هناك مشكلة و هو ان نظام asterisk لا يشعر بالإتصال إلا بعد نغمة الرنين الأولى

فهل من حل جزاكم الله خيرا

كان احد الحلول ان إستخدمت محول من DTMF->FSK و لكن سعره كان مرتفع
و قلت بما اني استطيع إظهار الرقم عن طريق الخطوات السابقة لماذا لا احل هذه المشكلة التي سوف تكون نافعة لكثير من الناس في أكثر من دولة حول العالم

إذا كان المحول تكلفته ضئيلة فهل من الممكن دائرة مع ذكر المكونات لمحاولة عملها

أما الذي افضله مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة في نفس النظام


----------



## k-bluestar (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم انا اعاني من مشكلة عدم ظهور رقم المتصل
فكيف يمكن حلها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مبرمج ويب (4 يناير 2011)

ماهو الجهاز المستخدم لديك الذي يحتوي على منفذ FXO ؟
و ماهو إصدار استرسك لديك ؟

يوجد حلول سريعة دون الخوض في غمارات مع رقم المتصل
الحل الأول هو شراء محول من نظام dtmf إلى نظام fsk
و بهذا تحل المشكلة سريعا ... المحول سعره تقريبا 200 إلى 250 ريال .لخط واحد فقط
إسم المحول الذي قمت بتجربته هو
Artech Ex220


الحل الآخر شراء جهاز رخيص يعمل ك منفذ FXO و يستقبل رقم الهاتف بدون مشكلة 
و مجرب
الجهاز من شركة جراندستريم
Grandstream HandyTone 503
ميزة الجهاز انه خارجي تستطيع عن بإستخدامه أن تجعل لابتوب عبارة عن سيرفر إتصال
لأنك تربطه بالسيرفر عن طريق SIP Trunk 
للمكالمات الواردة و الصادرة


بالنسبة للحل المذكور في رأس الموضوع .. هو حل يدوي للتأكد من ان رقم المتصل يصل إلى السيرفر لكن السيرفر لا يستطيع إكتشافه و هذا ما توصلت إليه فعلا ان الرقم يصل بشكل صحيح و لكن لا يستطيع قراءته
و يكون الرقم بين حرفين هما
D
ثم الرقم
ثم ينتهي بحرف
C

​


----------



## k-bluestar (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجهاز 
sangoma a200 2 FXO
asterisk 1.4

[email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Majedbiz (6 فبراير 2011)

*إليك الحل*

Cid غالبا يكون

etsi dtmf

وأنا استخدم نفس الكارت .. 


أرجو التواصل معي على الخاص لنتبادل الخبرات ..


----------



## Majedbiz (6 فبراير 2011)

انظر مثلا

http://artofhacking.com/files/OB-FAQ.HTM


----------



## Majedbiz (6 فبراير 2011)

انظر مثلا

http://artofhacking.com/files/OB-FAQ.HTM


----------



## مبرمج ويب (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي majedbiz
لا اختلف معك اخي ان نظام إظهار الرقم هنا هو ETSI DTMF
ولكن يصعب معالجة طريقة لإظهار الرقم اوتوماتيكيا عليه

والحل الذي لجئت إليه هو اني إشتريت
Grandstream handytone 503
وقمت بربطه بالسيرفر
في البداية كان يظهر الرقم مع وجود حرف D
في بداية الرقم وقمت بمراسلة الشركة فقاموا بعمل تحديث للfirmware حل هذه المشكلة
والآن لا أعاني بفضل الله من مشكلة إظهار الرقم

وبالنسبة للرابط الذي وضعته هو عبارة عن فكرة تغيير رقمك بحيث تستطيع ان تظهر اي رقم عن طريق ارسال نغمة dtmf بعد اول رنة تصل إلى الطرف الإخر
في الحقيقة سوف يرسل رقمك الحقيقي في البداية ثم عند ارسالك للنغمة سوف يظهر الرقم الجديد عند الطرف الآخر 
لم أجرب هذا الأمر ولكن هذا ما فهمته من الرابط

بالتوفيق


----------



## mageed_ahmed (25 مارس 2011)

اخواني الاحباء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشتريت Grandstream 503 وشبكت line في خط الهاتف الخارجي وأخذت من phone لجهاز الحاسب حيث ال Dialup modem 

أرجوا التكرم بكيفية عمل onfiguration ل FXO لاظهار الرقم ضروري جدا 

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أحمد


----------



## مبرمج ويب (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ mageed_ahmed

مبروك عليك الجهاز 
بالنسبة لتوصيلات الجهاز اول خطوة صحيحة من خط الهاتف في Line
ثم من منفذ phone إلى اي جهاز تليفون لأني لا ارى استفادة من توصيله dialupmodem
إلا ان كنت تريد استخدام برامج إتصال عن طريق الكمبيوتر و هذه يستعاض عنها ببرامج SIP

هذه الثلاث صور سوف تفيدك بإذن الله

http://img.skitch.com/20081106-m9yrfk7c5d8tqp5tkqs9h9xger.jpg
http://img.skitch.com/20081106-tn5piyaij5pqpu7cq6bja5h1at.jpg
http://img.skitch.com/20081106-euus8md7bteg1c6qp1dk9mh1sy.jpg

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mageed_ahmed (27 مارس 2011)

أخي الحبيب مبرمج ويب الكريم
أولا أشكر اهتمامك وردك الطيب مثلك ولا أقدر علي مكافئتك فجزاك الله خيرا 
قمت بعمل برنامج لاظهار الرقم علي الشاشة (للاستعلام عن العميل برقم المتصل فور اتصاله)
ومع بحثي وجدت تعلقيكم الكريم فاشتريت 503 ولكن مع التركيب لم أحصل علي شئ مع العلم أنه لدي خط هاتف مباشر به اظهار ويعمل علي جهاز الهاتف العادي فها أتبع نفس الخطوات أم بم تنصح 
وبارك الله فيكم ولا حرمني منكم
أيضا أخي الحبيب
When I connect the direct line to Phone set directly without the 503 the number appears 

But when I connect the direct phone line to 503 and take from its phone port to my phone set number does not appear 

That means the 503 forbids showing the number


----------



## مبرمج ويب (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل ماجد

بالنسبة للجهاز فهو يدعم إظهار الرقم لأكثر من 8 حالات لإظهار الرقم منها DTMF و ال FSK و انظمة اليابان و بريطانيا و غيرهم.

بالنسبة لإظهار الرقم على منفذ الهاتف في الجهاز فهذا لن يحدث لسبب ان المنفذ عبارة عن منفذ توصيل بسيرفر إتصال وليس منفذ مباشر على خط الهاتف

بمعنى ان هذا المنفذ FXS يأخد رقم تحويلة و كلمة سر و يشير إلى سيرفر معين

سوف اقوم بوضع بعض الإعدادات التي تعمل معي و يظهر الرقم على CDR في الAsterisk


يجب ان تفعل تصفح الجهاز من على الكمبيوتر عن طريق الإتصال على 3 نجمات ثم 12
ثم اضغط 9 لتسمع كلمة Enabled
اغلق السماعة و افصل جهاز ال 503 و اعد تشغيلة ثم لتعرف رقم الآي بي الذي حصل عليه الجهاز بعد توصيله بالشبكة عن طريق منفذ WAN قم بتوصيل هاتف في منفذ الهاتف و إضغط 3 نجمات ثم 02 سيتم قراءة الآي بي عليك في سماعة التليفون
ادخل على رقم الآي بي الذي عرفته عن طريق المتصفح

ثم في الجهاز HT503 و في التبويب FXO
Primary SIP Server:	رقم سيرفر الإتصال لديك سواء كان العنوان داخلي ام خارجي
SIP User ID:	رقم مستخدم مثال رقم هاتفك
Authenticate ID:	نفس الرقم بالأعلى
Authenticate Password:	مثلا 12345
Outgoing Call without Registration:	نعم
User ID is phone number:	لا
SIP Registration:	نعم
Local SIP port:	5062
Stage Method (1/2):	1
Wait for Dial-Tone:	لا
Caller ID Scheme:	إختر ما يناسب نظام إظهار الرقم في بلدك مثال الذي يعمل في المملكة العربية السعودية هو ESTI-DTMF During ringing هذا الإختيار يعمل جيدا


إضغط على Update

من صفحة basic settings ضع آي بي ثابت للجهاز مثال 192.168.1.10 وسوف نستخدم هذا الرقم فيما بعد
إضغط على Update

ثم في التبويب FXS
ضع بيانات تحويلة قمت بعملها مسبقا على سيرفر الإتصال لديك
هذه الإعدادات للإستفادة من منفذ الهاتف بحيث يتم توصيل عليه تحويلة داخليه او حتى تحويلة خارجية إذا كنت مشتركا في خدمة إتصال من اي شركة (مثال في السعودية خدمة ترحال من شركة عذيب تستطيع تسجيلها في هذه الصفحة ليكون عندك هاتف متصل عن طريق الإنترنت )



في سيرفر الإتصال بإستخدام Freepbx
إذهب إلى Setup ثم 
Trunk
new sip trunk

max channels : 1
trunk name: any
trunk callerid: مثل الذي وضعته في SIP User ID

في Outgoing settings
Trunk Name: نفس الذي وضعته في SIP User ID
eer details

disallow=all
allow=g729&ulaw&alaw
host=192.168.1.10
username=نفس الذي و ضعت فيID SIP User
secret=12345
context=from-trunk
port=5062
type=friend
dtmfmode=rfc2833
qualify=yes
nat=yes



ثم إضغط Update

ثم إضغط Reboot

عذرا للسرعة في كتابة هذا الرد رغم تأخري في الرد

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

